# Dorm Hall Sex



## fixmein45 (Jul 9, 2009)

Recently, its occured to me that the other guys on my floor have been getting laid ALOT. Evidence of this is when i find a box of 32 condoms lieing on the floor, or i'm walking to my dorm and i guy tells a funny story about how he walked in on his roomate having sex and for some reason it makes me feel horrible about myself. I feel so indadequate that these girls want these guys to get them off I feel like if I hear a girl moan I'm going to lose my mind. I would just feel absolutly worthless I'm no virgin but in the month and a half that i've been at college I haven't had any sexual contact whatsoever. Why am I so scared of hearing a girl moan?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't think it's a fear of something you are scared of. You just want sex as the rest of your floormates do and are getting. It's just a feeling of wanting something you don;t have. It's not even jealousy, more like envy and a worthiness issue.


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

rdrr said:


> I don't think it's a fear of something you are scared of. You just want sex as the rest of your floormates do and are getting. It's just a feeling of wanting something you don;t have. It's not even jealousy, more like envy and a worthiness issue.


I agree and I want it too sometimes honestly.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

It's always a bit freaky hearing other people getting it on, heh.

Nothing to be ashamed of for not having sex there after only a month and a half, and believe me, EVERYONE isn't getting laid like a nonstop orgy.


----------



## mrfixit (Jun 25, 2009)

> Why am I so scared of hearing a girl moan?


peer pressure... nothing else. how hard is it to 'lay' with an easy girl?

is not like you can't!... you are just not that low.


----------



## borbiusle (Sep 26, 2009)

I know that feeling and you're not scared. You just haven't had any in a while man and that sounds reminds you of what you're missing out on :b.


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

ughh hearing other people do it sickens me ! i had to hear my friend do it for like an hour and her boyfriend was grunting an they were making all kind of weird noises , she thought i was asleep lol idk why they couldnt have just done it when i wasnt there !

I think the reason above is true also 
go out an get some if you really want it but then again dont go as low as the easiest girl on campus....


----------



## iwishiwasaway (Dec 7, 2006)

I never had the dorm experience...so I cant really comment. But yeah, I know what its like to NOT get laid, when others are.


----------



## iwishiwasaway (Dec 7, 2006)

On a side note, and please people relax. Whats up with all the dudes on this board, having their avatar as pictures of theirselves shirtless? I mean seriously...do you gotta be that guy. I have abs too, but you dont need to see them


----------



## AshCash (Oct 31, 2009)

Abs are gross lol.And condoms on the floor? Really?


----------



## thelonelyloner (Apr 24, 2009)

iwishiwasaway said:


> On a side note, and please people relax. Whats up with all the dudes on this board, having their avatar as pictures of theirselves shirtless? I mean seriously...do you gotta be that guy. I have abs too, but you dont need to see them


HAHAHHAHAH.

Anyways, don't worry about it. People aren't having as much sex as they say they are. I saw this article saying that college kids lie about most of their sexual experinces so don't fret man.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

I have tons of anxiety about this..my libido is high, even with cymbalta. It runs in most of my moms family, but not her. Now I have that gene. I think so much I I'm sexually attractive enough for girls to sexually like me. I'm slightly overweight and have a slight belly. I don't have large breasts or a huge hanging gut but I have some extra padding that's for sure. I'm always worrying about wether my shirt is too tight, or if I'm too fat to have sex. I know I'm not, buty mind says I am.. And no girls like quiet guys. I hope I at least have kind of sexual experience before college ends. I'm not ugly, I just don't go to any parties or anything. I also commute to college. I've been cursed with this sex drive though. I've had online encounters on skype but nothing in teal life.


----------



## UnderMySkin (Sep 7, 2010)

iwishiwasaway said:


> On a side note, and please people relax. Whats up with all the dudes on this board, having their avatar as pictures of theirselves shirtless? I mean seriously...do you gotta be that guy. I have abs too, but you dont need to see them


He's hot and I want him. *blushes*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

iwishiwasaway said:


> I never had the dorm experience...so I cant really comment. But yeah, I know what its like to NOT get laid, when others are.





mrfixit said:


> peer pressure... nothing else. how hard is it to 'lay' with an easy girl?
> 
> is not like you can't!... *you are just not that low*.


 These kids don't realize what they are doing. The STDs are reproducing like rabbits.
To them, it's just a physical act...that will catch up with them!
You don't just have sex and go on.....this is pretty bad.
If people value themselves by how much sex they have, I really feel bad for them.

When they "grow up", if they do, chances are that they will not want to talk about these escapades.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

iwishiwasaway said:


> On a side note, and please people relax. Whats up with all the dudes on this board, having their avatar as pictures of theirselves shirtless? I mean seriously...do you gotta be that guy. I have abs too, but you dont need to see them


----------



## Morph900 (Sep 20, 2010)

Every guy that ****s one of those girls is owning you.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Sex is pretty lame anyways. If 6 girls wanted to do me at the same time I'd probably have to think about it.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Under17 said:


> Sex is pretty lame anyways. If 6 girls wanted to do me at the same time I'd probably have to think about it.


 The thought of being naked in front of one person is enough for me to not want to have sex but being naked in front of 6 people just seems like a crule public punishment.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

iwishiwasaway said:


> On a side note, and please people relax. Whats up with all the dudes on this board, having their avatar as pictures of theirselves shirtless? I mean seriously...do you gotta be that guy. I have abs too, but you dont need to see them


:lol


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

iwishiwasaway said:


> On a side note, and please people relax. Whats up with all the dudes on this board, having their avatar as pictures of theirselves shirtless? I mean seriously...do you gotta be that guy. I have abs too, but you dont need to see them


If you work hard sculpting your body like he does you should show it off. If you got it, flaunt it (in acceptable situations, of course  ).

And FMI45, youre not worthless, you just have more integrity and self-respect to not f*** any and every girl that comes your way. i'm sure once you find a decent girl you want you wont mind her moaning at all.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

CourtneyB said:


> If you work hard sculpting your body like he does you should show it off. If you got it, flaunt it (in acceptable situations, of course  )


I don't think posting a picture of yourself without a shirt on an SA support site is the most acceptable place. I'm sure there's a real reason why people on the site do this.


----------



## i have a secret (Oct 13, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> These kids don't realize what they are doing. The STDs are reproducing like rabbits.
> To them, it's just a physical act...that will catch up with them!
> You don't just have sex and go on.....this is pretty bad.
> If people value themselves by how much sex they have, I really feel bad for them.
> ...





millenniumman75 said:


> These kids don't realize what they are doing. The STDs are reproducing like rabbits.
> To them, it's just a physical act...that will catch up with them!
> You don't just have sex and go on.....this is pretty bad.
> If people value themselves by how much sex they have, I really feel bad for them.
> ...


 I agree, it's disgusting! NO! You don't just have sex and go on! :no I doubt if these ppl will ever grow up. To the OP: don't have sex! The behaviour yu've described is disgusting. I'm a virgin and proud.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

rdrr said:


> I don't think posting a picture of yourself without a shirt on an SA support site is the most acceptable place. I'm sure there's a real reason why people on the site do this.


Oh i never said an SA support site was the most acceptable place to post it but its certainly not the least either. People usually post those pictures to make themselves feel better and show off the parts of themselves they do like to try to boost their confidence. I dont see the big deal though, its just his chest and it looks good.



i have a secret said:


> I agree, it's disgusting! NO! You don't just have sex and go on! :no I doubt if these ppl will ever grow up. To the OP: don't have sex! The behaviour yu've described is disgusting. I'm a virgin and proud.


Don't have sex? Isn't that a tad extreme? What about maybe only have sex with someone you love and care about (and hopefully have a relationship with)? Ruling out sex is not a good or realistic answer, imo. Hes admittedly not even a virgin lol.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

rdrr said:


> I don't think it's a fear of something you are scared of. You just want sex as the rest of your floormates do and are getting. It's just a feeling of wanting something you don;t have. It's not even jealousy, more like envy and a worthiness issue.


:agree

Same with me OP. I know too well the feeling of inadequacy you describe. I can't fathom any woman wanting to have sex with me and it drives me crazy to see other guys getting what I can't.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

CourtneyB said:


> Oh i never said an SA support site was the most acceptable place to post it but its certainly not the least either. People usually post those pictures to make themselves feel better and show off the parts of themselves they do like to try to boost their confidence. I dont see the big deal though, its just his chest and it looks good.


So you are saying people post pics on here to purposely get attention since they know they will get it? To make themselves feel better? I don't know, that just seems wrong to do. It just seems like there is a deeper motive to it. But since you like the pic, it seems to have shown it's purpose.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

rdrr said:


> So you are saying people post pics on here to purposely get attention since they know they will get it? To make themselves feel better? I don't know, that just seems wrong to do. It just seems like there is a deeper motive to it. But since you like the pic, it seems to have shown it's purpose.


No, i said usually. Everyone has different reasons. I'm sure there's a deeper motive to many pics posted on here, including his. i just posted a picture of me because i happen to like the photo. Sure, its nice that i get compliments but that wasn't my motive. And yeah, i like it haha, as i'm sure many other women and maybe men do.  i'm human, after all.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

CourtneyB said:


> No, i said usually. Everyone has different reasons. I'm sure there's a deeper motive to many pics posted on here, including his. i just posted a picture of me because i happen to like the photo. Sure, its nice that i get compliments but that wasn't my motive. And yeah, i like it haha, as i'm sure many other women and maybe men do.  i'm human, after all.


I guess I am too humble to flaunt what I got, I guess. I would never post a pic of myself here, purely to not bring attention to myself. What anyone looks like on the board shouldn't matter, positive or negative. I just feel it brings too much of the wrong type of circumstances on what this support forum is truly about.


----------



## Space Ghost (Jul 13, 2010)

Sex is a human need, When you hear the moans its like hearing people eating when you are hungry.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

iwishiwasaway said:


> On a side note, and please people relax. Whats up with all the dudes on this board, having their avatar as pictures of theirselves shirtless? I mean seriously...do you gotta be that guy. I have abs too, but you dont need to see them


Tehee, I don't think you do. Me thinks if you hads zem you wouldn't be having za problem with ziiiiis. Did I get ze right?

It's probably because you fear your intuition confirmed. I mean condoms everywhere.... You don't know though, maybe they left them there to entertain the idea they were all hot studds and DEFFINITELY not looking for number one and failing to achieve it. I felt sorry and a bit disgusted how many girls in community college carry condoms in their handbags. I saw a lot of guys hitting on them though with classics like "how about you come check out the view in my newly rented houseshare flat?" and getting turned down so I doubt this is happening ALL AROUND YOU:S


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

kos said:


>


Worst video i have watched in my life. :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

I want to have sex. NOW....its not so much the sex i yearn for. Its having another girls body pressed against mine. Thatd be so nice. I have never experienced it before. Im not ugly. I have social anxiety. Maybe one day very soon before the world ends in 2012 i will grow the balls to walk up to a random girl and say," hey, me and you. Lets get it on!"..wait i already have grown balls. Maybe i need to grow self confidence. 

We all need sex. Ive heard that its kinda fun. Screw dating. I wish i wasnt so weird and picky about dating. In order for me to date, id have to find a girl that would be my absolute best friend...I cant even find a male best friend...But the whole point of dating is for sex right? yes im right. Why date if your not gonna get married? Dating is just like being friends, but with showing physical affection. Why not have 4 friends that are girls who also are like sex friends? why not have sex with your friends?....i wish i had friends.


----------



## chriswatch (Oct 6, 2010)

Well, you are more shy than they are, that's why you aren't "getting any." Good for them, they are having meaningless sex with random hooker-type women so when these guys do get married, it won't mean much, and they'll probably end up having an unhappy marriage and get divorced like the rest of the huge 50% divorce rate in our country. In the long run, you are the winner here, because I'd say you have a better shot at a successful marriage and love life down the road. Plus, guys and girls that have sex all of the time, those are the ones that are most likely to cheat on their significant other.


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

Cymbalta Eater said:


> I want to have sex. NOW....its not so much the sex i yearn for. Its having another girls body pressed against mine. Thatd be so nice. I have never experienced it before. Im not ugly. I have social anxiety.


You are like a clone of me. I think and have been told I'm fairly attractive, but my lack of sexual experience just leads me nowhere when it comes to girls. But the kind of girls that go for guys just based just on looks are not the kind you want to get associated with.

I'm not up for casual sex. I'm not even religious or anything, it just seems so immoral. It's not how I envision losing my V card.

Thinking about this kind of stuff depresses me. I want a girl so bad right now, more than any other time in my life.


----------



## chriswatch (Oct 6, 2010)

And FMI45, youre not worthless, you just have more integrity and self-respect to not f*** any and every girl that comes your way. i'm sure once you find a decent girl you want you wont mind her moaning at all. [/QUOTE]

Lol, here is where you are wrong. FMI45 is not having sex not because he is a decent guy. Why do you think he's on here?? Because he is just like his friends, he is just shy, therefore he's not getting laid. Don't give me that he's just waiting for the right one and he's a decent guy hogwash. He wouldn't be on here complaining about not having sex right now if he was waiting for the right one. Take away his shyness, and he's exactly like those guys having all that sex.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

CourtneyB said:


> And FMI45, youre not worthless, you just have more integrity and self-respect to not f*** any and every girl that comes your way. i'm sure once you find a decent girl you want you wont mind her moaning at all.





> Lol, here is where you are wrong. FMI45 is not having sex not because he is a decent guy. Why do you think he's on here?? Because he is just like his friends, he is just shy, therefore he's not getting laid. Don't give me that he's just waiting for the right one and he's a decent guy hogwash. He wouldn't be on here complaining about not having sex right now if he was waiting for the right one. Take away his shyness, and he's exactly like those guys having all that sex.


He seems like a decent guy from his post so that could very well be one component, but not all. I wasn't "giving you" any of that BS, in fact i wasnt even going there. I wasnt even going to go any deeper thsn what i wrote. Most of us on here have huge potential to get laid but our anxiety/shyness, like FMI45, prohibits us from getting that close to someone. I wasnt saying wait for "the one" (since thats, imo, very unrealistic), i'm saying once he finds a girl who isn't so easy, that he really likes, the dislike of moaning most likely wont bother him since it'll be him that---well, ya know the rest haha!


----------



## chriswatch (Oct 6, 2010)

Courtney, you didn't understand my previous post. And you are going away from what you put in your post. The key sentence that my post was all about was what you wrote and I quote, "And FMI45, youre not worthless, you just have more integrity and self-respect to not f*** any and every girl that comes your way." <--This sentence is false. No girl has tried to have sex with him, so the "every girl that comes his way" hasn't even come his way. And you know what? I bet if a girl had "come his way," and tried to get him to have sex, he would do it in a heartbeat. That's why he's on here complaining, because he is just like his dorm room roommates, he wants to have sex. That's why he's jealous. So he doesn't have "integrity" and "self-respect" like you said, he just hasn't gotten the opportunity to show that he doesn't have "integrity" and not have "self-respect."


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

What's with all the insinuation that every woman in this scenario is "****ty" or "easy"? How does anyone know that the empty box of condoms didn't belong to a monogamous couple who practices safe sex? It's not like the box had a big sign on it that said "Ohhhhh yeaaaah this was discarded after ONE night of use baby!" or "Every one of these puppies was used on a different girl!"

I mean really now. I don't see how making comments that are degrading to women that we don't even know will make the OP feel any better.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Can someone tell me how wanting sex with a girl is degrading to women? I dont see it. Is it because men want sex not the womans personality? I dont get it. How is it disrespectful at all? What if the woman wants sex with the man? is it disrespectful to him? Its not fair to females that they are called *****s. While men can have tons of sex and get praised for it, women are insulted for it. Its dumb. Just a social label put on women for being "immoral".


----------



## chriswatch (Oct 6, 2010)

Cymbalta Eater said:


> Can someone tell me how wanting sex with a girl is degrading to women? I dont see it. Is it because men want sex not the womans personality? I dont get it. How is it disrespectful at all? What if the woman wants sex with the man? is it disrespectful to him? Its not fair to females that they are called *****s. While men can have tons of sex and get praised for it, women are insulted for it. Its dumb. Just a social label put on women for being "immoral".


It's because morality tells our brains that sex before marriage is bad. And lots of society listens to morality, that's why so many people say fornication is bad.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Cymbalta Eater said:


> Can someone tell me how wanting sex with a girl is degrading to women? I dont see it. Is it because men want sex not the womans personality? I dont get it. How is it disrespectful at all? What if the woman wants sex with the man? is it disrespectful to him? Its not fair to females that they are called *****s. While men can have tons of sex and get praised for it, women are insulted for it. Its dumb. Just a social label put on women for being "immoral".


It's called "**** shaming" and you are right, there is some of it going on in this thread.

Basically, it refers to the outdated social standard that if a guy gets a lot of sex, he's a stud. But if a woman does the same, then she's a **** and should be looked down on.

It's a pretty old school and misogynistic way of thinking, tbh.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

chriswatch said:


> Courtney, you didn't understand my previous post. And you are going away from what you put in your post. The key sentence that my post was all about was what you wrote and I quote, "And FMI45, youre not worthless, you just have more integrity and self-respect to not f*** any and every girl that comes your way." <--This sentence is false. No girl has tried to have sex with him, so the "every girl that comes his way" hasn't even come his way. And you know what? I bet if a girl had "come his way," and tried to get him to have sex, he would do it in a heartbeat. That's why he's on here complaining, because he is just like his dorm room roommates, he wants to have sex. That's why he's jealous. So he doesn't have "integrity" and "self-respect" like you said, he just hasn't gotten the opportunity to show that he doesn't have "integrity" and not have "self-respect."


You seem to be degrading him. Who is to say he has no self-respect and integrity? I'm not going to keep repeating myself, I was trying to give the guy the benefit of the doubt that indeed he does have self-respect and integrity...enough to not screw the first girl who happens to come his way (even in the future) but I guess you disagree. This discussion is going nowhere.


----------



## SolInvictus (Sep 11, 2008)

The OP's confidence must be directly proportional to his anonymity, or he'd just roam the dorm halls shirtless. Or is that avatar just some embarrassingly homoerotic plead for attention?


----------



## chriswatch (Oct 6, 2010)

It's going nowhere because you are looking past the fact that this guy you claim has integrity is just like his dorm roommates. The only reason he's not like them is because he's shy, which isn't integrity, it's just being uncomfortable around and talking w/ people. My problem is you assumed he had integrity just because he's afraid to be around and talk to women. That's not what integrity is. I'm not degrading him, I'm saying you are wrong that he has integrity and self-respect, because he doesn't. Not having those qualities doesn't make him a bad person. Who knows, maybe he's a good guy, i don't know.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

chriswatch said:


> I'm saying you are wrong that he has integrity and self-respect, because he doesn't.


How do you know this? Just curious.


----------



## chriswatch (Oct 6, 2010)

au Lait said:


> How do you know this? Just curious.


She was saying he has integrity and self-respect because he wasn't have sex. The problem is he wanted to have sex, he just couldn't because he's shy. Therefore, he wasn't avoiding sex because he had integrity and self-respect, he was avoiding sex because he was afraid to talk to girls. That's just plain shyness, not integrity.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

rdrr said:


> So you are saying people post pics on here to purposely get attention since they know they will get it? To make themselves feel better? I don't know, that just seems wrong to do. It just seems like there is a deeper motive to it.


Posting photos on the internet for attention and reassurance? What a preposterous notion!!!


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Self respect doenst exist. Seriously, it doesnt. It only exists in keeping yourself healthy and not dead. Self respect is respecting your bosy. How does self respect relate to sex in any way? Sex is good for you. Ya, it might effect your social status and "character" but that doesnt really exist either. It only exists in our minds as does society. Thats why we all have the power to change anything in society, because society is just a thought. I sound like some crazy conspiracy theorist haha. But think about it. Does society actually exist?


----------



## chriswatch (Oct 6, 2010)

What if you get AIDS from having sex? Is it still good for you? Or what if you get STDs?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

You get HIV from sex btw, and it is very very much preventable (from the sounds of it they are using condoms). One can have many sexual partners in their life including one-night-stands and remain STD-free.


----------



## chriswatch (Oct 6, 2010)

nothing to fear said:


> You get HIV from sex btw, and it is very very much preventable (from the sounds of it they are using condoms). One can have many sexual partners in their life including one-night-stands and remain STD-free.


That's a good point. But I wouldn't recommend having a bunch of one-night stands.


----------



## SolInvictus (Sep 11, 2008)

chriswatch said:


> What if you get AIDS from having sex? Is it still good for you? Or what if you get STDs?


You aren't convincing anyone that sex is bad. Especially in the current era of feminist hedonism where guilt free casual sex reigns over any kind of dignity and self-respect. It's the best thing to ever happen to men.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

SolInvictus said:


> You aren't convincing anyone that sex is bad. Especially in the current era of feminist hedonism where guilt free casual sex reigns over any kind of dignity and self-respect. It's the best thing to ever happen to men.


lol what.

It's been that way for men for centuries. Why does all self respect and dignity rest solely on the shoulders of women when it comes to sexuality?


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

au Lait said:


> lol what.
> 
> It's been that way for men for centuries. Why does all self respect and dignity rest solely on the shoulders of women when it comes to sexuality?[/QUOTE
> 
> Maybe the notion that a woman is incapable of the emotional maturity to have sex without the emotional attachment as men are alledgedly capable. The notion a man is capable of deriving self-respect for more than raising a family, so sex would fall by the wayside of a mans self-esteem and apparently principles too. For a woman that leaves her a broken washerwoman, not a slinky catwoman type character(from batman). I don't think morals came into this. I don't think any of this came into this really, these are my thoughts I think. Basically, women are very limmited beings with tunnel vision whose sole purpose is to pleasure SolInvictus to kingdom come with a condom if he sees fitt, if not that's your lot in life sorry. Oh and I forgot to mention this also....... the UG UG UG UG UG UG UG UG UGGU OOGAH BOOGA BOOGA BOO. Means piss off you debauched crettin hehehehehe.


----------



## mrfixit (Jun 25, 2009)

> And lots of society listens to morality, that's why so many people say fornication is bad.


 you make it sound like 90% of society has morals (or at least more than 50%)... i have only met a few females with morals in my days... granted i have only met a few females period.

i would say on 1 out of 10 females have morals now-a-days. IMO, females with morals outweigh females who are easy by a long shot.... i would say a female with morals is compared to a mona lisa while easy females are like scribbles from an amateur artist.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

chriswatch said:


> What if you get AIDS from having sex? Is it still good for you? Or what if you get STDs?


 Yes AIDS is still good for you. ITs good so you can die sooner and get off of this *****able earth.

I know im not supposed to post videos here, but heres a link to one that relates to this forum, and is pretty much the truth..Im not sexist, but this is what most guys think of girls...so funny




 I dont know why guys are so much more sexual than girls..we probably arent, im sure most girls are secretely sexual but have to contrain themselves due to social labels such a ho or slu t.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

mrfixit said:


> i would say on 1 out of 10 females have morals now-a-days. IMO, females with morals outweigh females who are easy by a long shot.... i would say a female with morals is compared to a mona lisa while easy females are like scribbles from an amateur artist.


If you've only met a few females in your life then maybe you shouldn't be saying that, considering the fact that you have nothing from reality to base this notion on.

The misogyny in this thread is about to reach critical mass. For real.


----------



## mrfixit (Jun 25, 2009)

> If you've only met a few females in your life then maybe you shouldn't be saying that, considering the fact that you have nothing from reality to base this notion on.
> 
> The misogyny in this thread is about to reach critical mass. For real


what?... misogyny? really? ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misogyny ) so a hooker is the same as a female who values her body and mind?

hey, if you believe that giving your body in exchange money or for feeling valued, that's fine... i just posted my believes.

you will never convince me that sleeping around like nothing is having morals though. that is sick to me!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

au Lait said:


> The misogyny in this thread is about to reach critical mass. For real.


Welcome to SAS :b


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

rdrr said:


> I guess I am too humble to flaunt what I got, I guess. I would never post a pic of myself here, purely to not bring attention to myself. What anyone looks like on the board shouldn't matter, positive or negative. I just feel it brings too much of the wrong type of circumstances on what this support forum is truly about.


is it weird that i read your posts in a stewie accent :sus


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

sex, what the media portrays as sex and lust, and what sex has been created in your mind to feel like this amazing absolute wonderful feeling is a LIE, people dont NEED sex. sex was originally for people trying to reproduce and some how "our creator" or whatever you wanna call it, made it feel somewhat good so you will do it, but to make BABIES.period.
i dont agree with doing it just to make babies at all but im saying is that it shouldnt upset you so much when you dont have it , you dont need sex. you probably dont even know how much the media puts sex on your mind almost 24 7 and its done on purpose, i think as a distraction. It is not what it is pumped up to be on any level, and any one who gets it alot knows that. the ONLY reason there getting it as much is because A. they have someone who they actually LOVE to do it with an its not about the actual sex itself but touching that person being one with that person and making real love with that person or B. your a **** trying to fill the hole in your soul. I dont get why.. for a guy 5 seconds of a quick "release" (that he can easily get with his right hand man) is SOOO important to him. Its your friends , who are also persuaded by the media that are convincing you that it is something that they need and that you should want and need too,an to have sex like them is to be a part of that. NOT true its what they want you to believe. and for girls who rarely even get a REAL release an not just a fake one, why do they even make it important? girls not as much, they want the emotions that are associated with sex but never actually do get those feelings,unless you find the real thing. so i do NOT think you should settle. stop listening to your dorm hall buddies and letting them persuade you an just focus on the real thing


----------



## IccaBNedlog (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm envious / jealous of people having sex - multiple casual encounters or in committed relationships. If I had the confidence and social / interpersonal skills to get laid I would be getting laid a lot and if that were the case I don't think I'd feel envious or jealous about the people that were. For me, hearing people having sex is like having salt rubbed in a wound. I get negative feelings just knowing that people have active sex lives and I don't, let alone having to hear it.

On why I desire it, I think it's as much of an emotional thing as a physical thing. I mean, obviously I don't need a woman to get off as I'm capable of doing that myself. It's the interpersonal thing, I think, the act of being with someone in that way. Being wanted in that way. Emotional and physical. Doing it by myself doesn't fill me with any satisfaction or sense of achievement - it just gives me temporary and fleeting release of tension. It doesn't satisfy my emotional needs, my desire to be with someone in that way. If it was just glorified masturbation then it wouldn't bother me so much, sexual tension is an easier thing to bear than this cold despair I feel every day.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

mrfixit said:


> what?... misogyny? really? ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misogyny ) so a hooker is the same as a female who values her body and mind?
> 
> hey, if you believe that giving your body in exchange money or for feeling valued, that's fine... i just posted my believes.
> 
> you will never convince me that sleeping around like nothing is having morals though. that is sick to me!


If you were talking about casual sex in general, then why did you feel the need to single out women? And why would you say that most women lack morals?

Not sure how enjoying sex = working the red light district. I think you will have to explain that leap of logic for me.

I'm not trying to convince you of anything. I'm just letting you know that your last post was filed with offensive generalizations about women.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

IccaBNedlog said:


> I'm envious / jealous of people having sex - multiple casual encounters or in committed relationships. If I had the confidence and social / interpersonal skills to get laid I would be getting laid a lot and if that were the case I don't think I'd feel envious or jealous about the people that were. For me, hearing people having sex is like having salt rubbed in a wound. I get negative feelings just knowing that people have active sex lives and I don't, let alone having to hear it.
> 
> On why I desire it, I think it's as much of an emotional thing as a physical thing. I mean, obviously I don't need a woman to get off as I'm capable of doing that myself. It's the interpersonal thing, I think, the act of being with someone in that way. Emotional and physical. Doing it by myself doesn't fill me with any satisfaction or sense of achievement - it just gives me temporary and fleeting release of tension. It doesn't satisfy my emotional needs, my desire to be with someone in that way. If it was just glorified masturbation then it wouldn't bother me so much, sexual tension is an easier thing to bear than this cold despair I feel every day.


 Wow. Im thinking the same exact thing.. I was just on facebook, i dont use it, i only hav one so i dont look retarded, and i got a friend request from this guy on my college baseball team. Hes older than me, but has yet to grow facial hair, and there are pictures of him with these girls who look like supermodels sitting on his lap..He is who i would be if i didnt have social anxiety. He weird, but in a funny confident way. and that just makes me so upset, thats what i could be. And it is an emotional thing. Just having a girls body pressed against mine would be more satisfying than 1000 orgasms.


----------



## Knowla (Feb 23, 2010)

thelonelyloner said:


> HAHAHHAHAH.
> 
> Anyways, don't worry about it. People aren't having as much sex as they say they are. I saw this article saying that college kids lie about most of their sexual experinces so don't fret man.


Yep I've heard that too. They make up stuff, because they think everyone is doing it and they aren't.


----------



## IccaBNedlog (Oct 12, 2010)

Cymbalta Eater said:


> Wow. Im thinking the same exact thing.. I was just on facebook, i dont use it, i only hav one so i dont look retarded, and i got a friend request from this guy on my college baseball team. Hes older than me, but has yet to grow facial hair, and there are pictures of him with these girls who look like supermodels sitting on his lap..He is who i would be if i didnt have social anxiety. He weird, but in a funny confident way. and that just makes me so upset, thats what i could be. And it is an emotional thing. Just having a girls body pressed against mine would be more satisfying than 1000 orgasms.


I just wish I had the ability to relax and interract that way and feel good about it. It's like I won't allow myself to have the thing I want the most, it's really self-defeating. I mean I know I have something to offer but my timidity and lack of faith in my own abilities just holds me back.


----------



## chriswatch (Oct 6, 2010)

I do know one thing: _We don't NEED sex._ I think it's sad that people think we are less of people if we haven't had sex. We should be more concerned with getting over our Social Anxiety Disorder, and shouldn't even care about having sex yet, or again if you already have. It's mostly men that have this vision that if they were having sex that they would be SO much happier. I used to be like that, but I've learned that it's just sex, it's not a solution to anxiety. _You don't need to be having sex to enjoy life._


----------



## IccaBNedlog (Oct 12, 2010)

chriswatch said:


> I admit, I have said some stupid things in this thread. But I do know one thing: _We don't NEED sex._ I think it's sad that people think we are less of people if we haven't had sex. We should be more concerned with getting over our Social Anxiety Disorder, and shouldn't even care about having sex yet, or again if you already have. It's mostly men that have this vision that if they were having sex that they would be SO much happier. I used to be like that, but I've learned that it's just sex, it's not a solution to anxiety. _You don't need to be having sex to enjoy life._


You don't need sex like you need food or water or air, you don't need it to live. But for me, a lack of a sexlife is not good for my sense of wellbeing. It isn't the only thing that makes me miserable, but it really does make me miserable. There is more to life, that I know. There's plenty of things I enjoy that makes me happy. But it isn't enough, it doesn't get rid of this feeling that is to do with sex. It's like you need certain nutrients but can't survive on them alone - you need all the nutrients, rather than just the one. I don't think getting laid would all of a sudden make me a very happy person and solve all of my problems and I'm aware of the various adverse consequences that could happen as a result of it. It's like people I know in relationships tell me I'm better off being alone, the emotional pain is not worth it, sex is no big deal just use your hand - I just think it's different experiences. I would rather have the experiences of sex and love and romance that life has to offer than spend a life without those things. I'd take the pain of the former over the pain of the latter - it's a cliche I know but one I personally agree with "it's better to have loved and lost than to have never loved at all".


----------



## chriswatch (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote by IccaBNedlog
It's like people I know in relationships tell me I'm better off being alone, it's not worth it

See, you said it yourself. The sentence you wrote there is proof that sex is overrated. You said you'd rather have feelings of sex, love, and romance....I believe sex and romance are different. You can have romance without having sex. I believe your desire isn't to just have sex, but to be with a woman that loves you. I understand that, I wouldn't mind having that either. It's okay to want to be loved and want to have someone to love, but beating yourself up mentally over not having sex is silly.


----------



## IccaBNedlog (Oct 12, 2010)

chriswatch said:


> Quote by IccaBNedlog
> It's like people I know in relationships tell me I'm better off being alone, it's not worth it
> 
> See, you said it yourself. The sentence you wrote there is proof that sex is overrated. You said you'd rather have feelings of sex, love, and romance....I believe sex and romance are different. You can have romance without having sex. I believe your desire isn't to just have sex, but to be with a woman that loves you. I understand that, I wouldn't mind having that either. It's okay to want to be loved and want to have someone to love, but beating yourself up mentally over not having sex is silly.


It's not really proof of anything, it's just one person's opinion. How one person rates sex can't be proof that sex is overrated because not everyone will rate sex the same. It's subjective. Sex isn't the only desire I have, yes, and I would like to be with a woman that loves me. I've tried to explain my feelings about sex, why i feel the way I do. I understand sex is not important to some people and that's fine - but I'm not one of those people.


----------



## chriswatch (Oct 6, 2010)

IccaB, so is your dream a one night stand? A relationship? I'm not poking fun, just wondering.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

It's not just sex I yearn for so.. It's the absolute physical acceptence from another human being. I can imagine the huge boost in confidence I would get , knowing I am good enough for another person, an that other people may want to have sex with me too. 

It's the complete form of being accepted by someone.


----------



## IccaBNedlog (Oct 12, 2010)

chriswatch said:


> IccaB, so is your dream a one night stand? A relationship? I'm not poking fun, just wondering.


At the moment it's more one night stand I think. Sex.


----------



## chriswatch (Oct 6, 2010)

I've had a girlfriend before. We didn't have sex but I didn't feel more confident around women after we went out for a couple months. I think you guys may be overrating how much confidence you think you will receive after you have sex. Again, this is a virgin talking, so I could be wrong, just my opinion.


----------



## IccaBNedlog (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm a virgin too and I hate it. My virginity is not the sole reason I lack confidence but it sure is a big reason. Losing my virginity would be a huge weight off my shoulders, I know this. I'm not saying it would make me confident, it would just be a relief. That said, if I managed to get laid then I would have reason to believe that it was possible and then I would become more confident as a result. Failure breeds failure, success breeds success.


----------



## chriswatch (Oct 6, 2010)

IccaBNedlog said:


> I'm a virgin too and I hate it. My virginity is not the sole reason I lack confidence but it sure is a big reason. Losing my virginity would be a huge weight off my shoulders, I know this. I'm not saying it would make me confident, it would just be a relief. If I managed to get laid then I would have reason to believe that it was possible and then I would become more confident as a result. Failure breeds failure, success breeds success.


I think we need to take a poll to answer this question from non-virgins: Does losing your virginity make you that much more confident? This may seem like a weird idea, but there are ways of getting laid, Icca. I'm not sure how much cash you have, but you could get a hooker. There are tons of em out there. If you think sex is that important, you shouldn't mind spending some good cash on it.


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

IccaBNedlog said:


> I'm envious / jealous of people having sex - multiple casual encounters or in committed relationships. If I had the confidence and social / interpersonal skills to get laid I would be getting laid a lot and if that were the case I don't think I'd feel envious or jealous about the people that were. For me, hearing people having sex is like having salt rubbed in a wound. I get negative feelings just knowing that people have active sex lives and I don't, let alone having to hear it.
> 
> On why I desire it, I think it's as much of an emotional thing as a physical thing. I mean, obviously I don't need a woman to get off as I'm capable of doing that myself. It's the interpersonal thing, I think, the act of being with someone in that way. Being wanted in that way. Emotional and physical. Doing it by myself doesn't fill me with any satisfaction or sense of achievement - it just gives me temporary and fleeting release of tension. It doesn't satisfy my emotional needs, my desire to be with someone in that way. If it was just glorified masturbation then it wouldn't bother me so much, sexual tension is an easier thing to bear than this cold despair I feel every day.


I feel exactly the same way. I'm 23 and still a virgin, and every time I think about how other people have sex lives and I don't it makes me sick to my stomach. If I could I would be having as much sex as possible, like every other day (everyday is too much for me). Knowing that other people are having sex and I'm not just makes me feel like a complete loser, like I'm not a man.

I was just watching porn and watched a few videos from collegerules (dot) com and now I want to kill myself. I just saw this video with a guy with one leg was getting laid by a hot blonde. WTF? Why can't I get laid like that? I wouldn't care that much if she was "easy" it would be better than not having any sex at all.


----------



## IccaBNedlog (Oct 12, 2010)

chriswatch said:


> I think we need to take a poll to answer this question from non-virgins: Does losing your virginity make you that much more confident? This may seem like a weird idea, but there are ways of getting laid, Icca. I'm not sure how much cash you have, but you could get a hooker. There are tons of em out there. If you think sex is that important, you shouldn't mind spending some good cash on it.


It isn't merely the sex act, though - it's somebody wanting to have sex with me, rather than doing it because I paid them. To be honest, I think I'd rather hire a prostitute than die a virgin but I'd feel lame for having to pay someone. Also, there's the ethical dimension of it. A few women might enjoy being prostitutes, it may be they like having sex and they like making money. But it seems most of the time women end up being prostitutes out of financial desperation and I'd hate to use somebody in that situation for my own selfish ends. I don't want to be the only person wanting it.


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

IccaBNedlog said:


> It isn't merely the sex act, though - it's somebody wanting to have sex with me, rather than doing it because I paid them. To be honest, I think I'd rather hire a prostitute than die a virgin but I'd feel lame for having to pay someone. Also, there's the ethical dimension of it. A few women might enjoy being prostitutes, it may be they like having sex and they like making money. But it seems most of the time women end up being prostitutes out of financial desperation and I'd hate to use somebody in that situation for my own selfish ends. I don't want to be the only person wanting it.


That is true. I would rather just have a girlfriend to hang out with and kiss then pay a prostitute. Prostitutes are for pure sexual gratification. It is the emotional gratification that comes from a girl being attracted to me for my personality that I long for.


----------



## chriswatch (Oct 6, 2010)

Ide, I think self-confidence and sex are two different things. If you learn to relax, you get self-confidence. I'm not relaxed, so I would know this. So you have to have had sex to be a man? Wow, I thought the only requirement was having a penis. You aren't a loser because you haven't had sex. That's just some sick view from a part of society that thinks everyone should be like them. Don't listen to that part of society.


----------



## IccaBNedlog (Oct 12, 2010)

lde22 said:


> I feel exactly the same way. I'm 23 and still a virgin, and every time I think about how other people have sex lives and I don't it makes me sick to my stomach. If I could I would be having as much sex as possible, like every other day (everyday is too much for me). Knowing that other people are having sex and I'm not just makes me feel like a complete loser, like I'm not a man.
> 
> I was just watching porn and watched a few videos from collegerules (dot) com and now I want to kill myself. I just saw this video with a guy with one leg was getting laid by a hot blonde. WTF? Why can't I get laid like that? I wouldn't care that much if she was "easy" it would be better than not having any sex at all.


I find watching people have sex in porn makes it worse too, those nauseating pangs of envy. A lot of people really like it but I guess that has something to do with they can relate to it, they've been there and they could again.


----------



## chriswatch (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't know about you guys, but I love porn. If I didn't have porn, I'd never have anything to get me off. I got over that envy thing a while back. I think being jealous really ruins your ability to enjoy life.


----------



## IccaBNedlog (Oct 12, 2010)

Women find confidence attractive, therefore you need confidence to have sex with women.


----------



## chriswatch (Oct 6, 2010)

IccaBNedlog said:


> Women find confidence attractive, therefore you need confidence to have sex with women.


True, but what about hookers? All you need is a good hunk of cash.


----------



## IccaBNedlog (Oct 12, 2010)

chriswatch said:


> True, but what about hookers? All you need is a good hunk of cash.


I don't want to pay somebody to have sex with me, I want somebody to have sex with me because they are sexually attracted to me.


----------



## chriswatch (Oct 6, 2010)

IccaBNedlog said:


> I don't want to pay somebody to have sex with me, I want somebody to have sex with me because they are sexually attracted to me.


And yet you are complaining about how not having sex is destroying you? If you think sex is going to change your life so much, you should be willing to pay money to have it.


----------



## IccaBNedlog (Oct 12, 2010)

chriswatch said:


> And yet you are complaining about how not having sex is destroying you? If you think sex is going to change your life so much, you should be willing to pay money to have it.


I'm more confessing than complaining, just stating how I feel and getting to the root of what causes me the misery - desire. The envy is rooted in the desire, to know that people are attaining what I desire when I cannot. I'm not sure if I ever used the word "destroy" or "destroying". I've explained on more than one occassion why I wouldn't want to pay for it - it's not that I'm unwilling to part with money, it's that I don't want to have to pay somebody money to have sex with me. I want somebody to have sex with me because they're sexually attracted to me, it's that simple. They're the circumstances I want to loose my virginity in and if I lost my virginity they're the circumstances I'd want to continue having sex in. Love would be a bonus, but not a necessity.


----------



## chriswatch (Oct 6, 2010)

IccaBNedlog said:


> You don't need sex like you need food or water or air, you don't need it to live. But for me, a lack of a sexlife is not good for my sense of wellbeing. It isn't the only thing that makes me miserable, but *it really does make me miserable.* There is more to life, that I know. There's plenty of things I enjoy that makes me happy. But it isn't enough, it doesn't get rid of this feeling that is to do with sex. It's like you need certain nutrients but can't survive on them alone - you need all the nutrients, rather than just the one. I don't think getting laid would all of a sudden make me a very happy person and solve all of my problems and I'm aware of the various adverse consequences that could happen as a result of it. It's like people I know in relationships tell me I'm better off being alone, the emotional pain is not worth it, sex is no big deal just use your hand - I just think it's different experiences. I would rather have the experiences of sex and love and romance that life has to offer than spend a life without those things. I'd take the pain of the former over the pain of the latter - it's a cliche I know but one I personally agree with "it's better to have loved and lost than to have never loved at all".


This quote is what I was referring to. Having a miserable life isn't far from having a destroyed life. I got the impression not having sex was really bothering you. I'm not saying you are a crybaby or anything, but that quote above, that is a complaint, my friend.


----------



## chriswatch (Oct 6, 2010)

Also, a hooker can be sexually attracted to you. They are human, and they are actual women. They can want to have sex with guys, too. Just because you are paying her money doesn't mean she isn't attracted to you.


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

rdrr said:


> I guess I am too humble to flaunt what I got, I guess. I would never post a pic of myself here, purely to not bring attention to myself. What anyone looks like on the board shouldn't matter, positive or negative. I just feel it brings too much of the wrong type of circumstances on what this support forum is truly about.


Oh c'mon dude. I applaud them for posting provocative (but still appropriate) pictures anywhere because, ya know what, it takes BALLS. It's someone's own way of bringing themselves up, and making they feel good about what they already have. And if I didn't know any better, regaining your self-confidence is a primary step towards ridding of SA, which should continue to propel you in the right direction.


----------



## IccaBNedlog (Oct 12, 2010)

chriswatch said:


> This quote is what I was referring to. Having a miserable life isn't far from having a destroyed life. I got the impression not having sex was really bothering you. I'm not saying you are a crybaby or anything, but that quote above, that is a complaint, my friend.


I see your point. And, yes, not having sex is really bothering me. Like I said, I think I'd rather hire a prostitute than die a virgin but paying for someone to have sex with me is not the kind of sex I'm wanting to be having.


----------



## chriswatch (Oct 6, 2010)

IccaBNedlog said:


> I see your point. And, yes, not having sex is really bothering me. Like I said, I think I'd rather hire a prostitute than die a virgin but paying for someone to have sex with me is not the kind of sex I'm wanting to be having.


I hear you. Sex with a prostitute has many downfalls. She'll be loose for one thing (if you're hung i guess that wouldn't be a problem), you have to stick your rod in the same thing tons of men have been inside, it would be some chick you barely know, you could get crabs or herpes or some other STD, and she would just be in it for your money.


----------



## IccaBNedlog (Oct 12, 2010)

chriswatch said:


> Also, a hooker can be sexually attracted to you. They are human, and they are actual women. They can want to have sex with guys, too. Just because you are paying her money doesn't mean she isn't attracted to you.


I know they can and I know they're actual women and they can want to have sex - it's just a lot of prostitutes do not have sex for that reason, they have sex with someone they're not sexually attracted to because they need the money. You get hookers that work in legal brothels and a lot of them are saying they enjoy their jobs. A prostitute might be attracted to her client but it's no guarantee, it's not a necessity and it's not the reason why the sex is happening - the money is the reason why the sex is happening.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

All guys should hold off on prostitutes for a while. If you reach 25+ I recommend biting the bullet and getting it over with. The good part: you see what sex feels like and you're not a virgin anymore. You also get to experience how it is to be with a female. It will help reduce your anxiety around women in general. Now people won't laugh at you either. The bad: You paid a woman to deflower you. You paid money for something alot of human beings on this planet get for free every day. Of course a guy can find a woman to help him at almost anytime. In my case, I could see myself selling out like that if my love life still hadn't bloomed by then. If you hold on to your virginity from mid 20's and beyond, you're going to have a whole nother stigma added on to the stigmas us inexperienced men already have (especially at late ages). One things for sure, I will not be a virgin when I hit 30. I will lose it if a girl comes into my life, which is a dream I am hoping will come true, or I will pay a prostitute to take it. 

Nobody's safe from the cruel hands of fate....


----------



## IccaBNedlog (Oct 12, 2010)

chriswatch said:


> I hear you. Sex with a prostitute has many downfalls. She'll be loose for one thing (if you're hung i guess that wouldn't be a problem), you have to stick your rod in the same thing tons of men have been inside, it would be some chick you barely know, you could get crabs or herpes or some other STD, and she would just be in it for your money.


Yep, and I don't want money to be the reason.


----------



## chriswatch (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm 26 stranger25, but I'm gonna wait. My plan right now is if I never have sex, I'm just going to die a virgin. I'm not going to get with a hooker. For one thing, it's illegal, and then I've got to be honest: I'm on the small side between the legs, and hookers are loose, so i don't see how the sex would be good. Plus it would cost a lot of money, and my whole life I've been poor. It doesn't seem worth it to me right now. I'll see how the rest of my life goes.


----------



## IccaBNedlog (Oct 12, 2010)

stranger25 said:


> All guys should hold off on prostitutes for a while. If you reach 25+ I recommend biting the bullet and getting it over with. The good part: you see what sex feels like and you're not a virgin anymore. You also get to experience how it is to be with a female. It will help reduce your anxiety around women in general. Now people won't laugh at you either. The bad: You paid a woman to deflower you. You paid money for something alot of human beings on this planet get for free every day. Of course a guy can find a woman to help him at almost anytime. In my case, I could see myself selling out like that if my love life still hadn't bloomed by then. If you hold on to your virginity from mid 20's and beyond, you're going to have a whole nother stigma added on to the stigmas us inexperienced men already have (especially at late ages). One things for sure, I will not be a virgin when I hit 30. I will lose it if a girl comes into my life, which is a dream I am hoping will come true, or I will pay a prostitute to take it.
> 
> Nobody's safe from the cruel hands of fate....


Looking on the defeatist side of things, hiring a prostitute might be the only hope I have of losing it. But, I think I might try going to clubs, bars, gigs again and seeing if I can manage to be bold and confident and get lucky. I'm used to being timid and not knowing what to do or say but I should make more of an effort to overcome that. I know I have it in me, or at least I had it in me. If I get chatting to someone in another walk of life I might see if I can get a number, maybe go out a few times, see where it goes...


----------



## mrfixit (Jun 25, 2009)

> ﻿If you were talking about casual sex in general, then why did you feel the need to single out women? And why would you say that most women lack morals?


i'm not talking about casual sex in general i'm talking about morality. dorm hall sex = no morals.

the reason i say most females lack morals is cus they believe that all they have to offer in a relationship is their bodies.



> Not sure how enjoying sex = working the red light district. I think you will have to explain that leap of logic for me.


this is the exact type of mentality that i'm talking about... so you believe that as long as one enjoys sex one can even have sex in a church. of course one enjoys sex but there a thin line between a "wife material" type of female and a casual sex female.

there's nothing to explain, your mentality is different than mine.



> I'm not trying to convince you of anything. I'm just letting you know that your last post was filed with offensive generalizations about women.


it is what it is... if i see a cat sh*ting in a toilet, i will say i saw a can sh*t in a toilet.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

ThisGuy said:


> Oh c'mon dude. I applaud them for posting provocative (but still appropriate) pictures anywhere because, ya know what, it takes BALLS. It's someone's own way of bringing themselves up, and making they feel good about what they already have. And if I didn't know any better, regaining your self-confidence is a primary step towards ridding of SA, which should continue to propel you in the right direction.


There is a site for this. It is called hotornot.com. If posting like you said 'provocative (but still appropriate) pictures' on an SA support forum is a person's road to self-confidence, then by all means. But then again, if you KNOW these pictures of YOURSELF will get good responses, then you already have confidence.


----------



## velvet1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Well if you want it, and the moaning are agonizing than you should start taking action. See if you can get help from a male species that is able to give you tips or a push.


----------



## velvet1 (Aug 11, 2010)

stranger25 said:


> All guys should hold off on prostitutes for a while. If you reach 25+ I recommend biting the bullet and getting it over with. The good part: you see what sex feels like and you're not a virgin anymore. You also get to experience how it is to be with a female. It will help reduce your anxiety around women in general. Now people won't laugh at you either. The bad: You paid a woman to deflower you. You paid money for something alot of human beings on this planet get for free every day. Of course a guy can find a woman to help him at almost anytime. In my case, I could see myself selling out like that if my love life still hadn't bloomed by then. If you hold on to your virginity from mid 20's and beyond, you're going to have a whole nother stigma added on to the stigmas us inexperienced men already have (especially at late ages). One things for sure, I will not be a virgin when I hit 30. I will lose it if a girl comes into my life, which is a dream I am hoping will come true, or I will pay a prostitute to take it.
> 
> Nobody's safe from the cruel hands of fate....


After watching the UK documentary called 'Desperate Virgins' it changed my mind about escorts. Some of you might be interested in watching this documentary its in youtube.


----------



## iwishiwasaway (Dec 7, 2006)

Since we were on the topic of hookers..I cheated and posted this from another post of mine.
I'm 23, and a virgin. I was in Amsterdam for 3 days in april (I was studying abroad) and I didnt get a prostitute. I walked around the RLD a few times, I never was able to do it. SA was definitely a factor. Or it was simply to surreal, I just froze. I am a man, who was wanting sex at that time, I just simply was unable to do it.(some of the women were quite attractive, key word is SOME) I didnt go there for that goal in the first place.I think theres a good chance if i did do it, i would probably feel ashamed after wards (when I sobered up). (even though I'm not against the idea of it being legal) My mind got control, reason got control, maybe my conscience. Some of the girls even opened the door and some said "hey boy, come in here!" (various facial expressions....just think) And I still said no..It was like that Seinfeld episode where Jerry's penis was playing his mind in chess. His mind won... I let my mind win..
Weirdly I kinda regret not doing it, because I lack sexual encounters..But it was a quick fix...

Also, they do NOT have regular mandatory health checks(even though std reports are low). And there is a human trafficking issue. I was worried about all that. 

SO I can speak about this issue. 

But sex wont solve anything, but still I feel like I need it....eventually


----------



## iwishiwasaway (Dec 7, 2006)

chriswatch said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I love porn. If I didn't have porn, I'd never have anything to get me off. I got over that envy thing a while back. I think being jealous really ruins your ability to enjoy life.


I look at porn. And to be honest with you, its more of a habit, or boredom thing now. In a way, it does make me depressed, seeing people have sex, and not being involved in any of those activities.

On a side note, thinking about visiting a prostitute is also pretty depressing. Especially if your a virgin. Like the situation I spoke about in my last post. I think most guys if they were in my exact situation, probably would of done it. But I couldn't, I was too frightened, and there is something inherently empty about wanting to pay for sex(even though I was a little aroused). For me its emptiness I'm trying to fill, and sex wont do it. And refusing that want, or need. Is even more difficult. But maybe it was necessary, and maybe it was a good thing. I don't know. Dont get me wrong, I'm not a moralist, and I'm not even opposed of the idea. But I'm just speaking about my little experience. (which was mainly about my mind going nuts)


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

velvet1 said:


> After watching the UK documentary called 'Desperate Virgins' it changed my mind about escorts. Some of you might be interested in watching this documentary its in youtube.


 I just watched it haha..very interesting..And it scares the **** outa me hhaa, i dont want that to be me. If i didnt have social anxiety, i would be the guy that is tryin to train the weird little guy with the F'd up penis. Im 18, i better get me some klonopin. Just one day without anxiety could change my life.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have too many other things to worry about right now.

I have a great-paying job in a nasty economy, I am finding healthy people to be around, I have a house to keep up (bills to pay, things to fix, etc). The lady who cut my hair once said "you have it all together".....um, for the most part. :lol
I am a work in progress and I won't "give my ALL" to just any girl. I have worked really hard to get where I am, especially in the last three years. If any idiot decides to criticize me, may he prepare to defend himself.


----------



## iwishiwasaway (Dec 7, 2006)

Cymbalta Eater said:


> I just watched it haha..very interesting..And it scares the **** outa me hhaa, i dont want that to be me. If i didnt have social anxiety, i would be the guy that is tryin to train the weird little guy with the F'd up penis. Im 18, i better get me some klonopin. Just one day without anxiety could change my life.


I havent watched it, I will.

But is the documentary based where prostitution is illegal or legal.

Does it support the idea?


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

iwishiwasaway said:


> I havent watched it, I will.
> 
> But is the documentary based where prostitution is illegal or legal.
> 
> Does it support the idea?


 Im not exactly sure about what it thinks about prostitution..it talks about "escorts"...whats the difference? I think it would be for prostitution, but clean emotional friendly prostitution hah.


----------



## iwishiwasaway (Dec 7, 2006)

Cymbalta Eater said:


> Im not exactly sure about what it thinks about prostitution..it talks about "escorts"...whats the difference? I think it would be for prostitution, but clean emotional friendly prostitution hah.


Does it support the idea of it? Does it say its a good idea?
(I'm just wondering, I'll watch either way)

escorts are prostitutes, its just a fancy word for it.

I could of done this in Amsterdam, decided not too..(I explained above)
where do they go?


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

iwishiwasaway said:


> Does it support the idea of it?
> 
> escorts are prostitutes, its just a fancy word for it.
> 
> ...


 I think they were in the UK. Is it legal there too? I think they supported it.


----------



## iwishiwasaway (Dec 7, 2006)

Cymbalta Eater said:


> I think they were in the UK. Is it legal there too? I think they supported it.


I Dont think its legal.

So the documentary was promoting the idea of virgins visiting escorts.?

Really?


----------



## velvet1 (Aug 11, 2010)

iwishiwasaway said:


> I Dont think its legal.
> 
> So the documentary was promoting the idea of virgins visiting escorts.?
> 
> Really?


I guess so because it showed some religious female that was in her 40's and she was looking a for a male escort. She said her sexuality has been repressed by her religion. Which I was surprised by that.

The guy in the wheel chair was the saddest one. Getting a kiss of death at a young age, and getting paralyzed because of a kiss by a random girl :|. I was crying when he said he never realized how a females body was warm. His escort was so down to earth and friendly. It kind of change my point of views on the whole escort thing. Some people are meant to do those kind of jobs, in a positive way.


----------



## iwishiwasaway (Dec 7, 2006)

Haha maybe I should of gotten one..LoL

With that being said, i have had an empty feeling of loneliness for the past number of years. Its getting increasingly worse, and I would like it to end. Never being able to experience sex at 23 is pretty ****ing sad..


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

If I ever decide to take drastic measures where I am at my end (ie my mind is completely gone, and nothing is worth it anymore), then yes, an escort would probably be one of the last "services" I go to...


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I feel I have to repeat what I've said before. Sex does not cause STDs, stupidity does. I know lots of people who have had sex quite frequently with lots of other people including with people that they have no idea what their relationship history is. None of them have STDs or are pregnant. As long as you are intelligent about it and use protection you are very unlikely to get anything worth mentioning. By that I mean you can get a few things but they are nowhere near as bad as people make it sound. Nearly everyone gets some form of HPV in their lives. This does not cause symptoms in guys and only occasionally causes symptoms in girls. Genital warts is also seriously exaggerated. Cold sores are a very related virus of which it's estimated over 80% of the population has and we consider this to be normal and not cause for concern. Cold sores are more likely to cause health complications than genital warts. It's just that we generally contract the oral form of the virus as children so all our symptoms happen too early to remember and then the immune system keeps it all hidden unless something really goes wrong. Same thing for the other version of the virus but then we are old enough to be freaked out about it. Things have to go very wrong for that to cause further health complications.

Second everyone has morals. Just because their morals are different from your morals does not mean they don't have any or make them wrong and you right. Acceptance goes a long way toward improving society.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Nonchulant whistles*.......OH MY GOD...ABBS!........ How inapropriate! *scowls*.


----------

